# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Llotaria amerikane

## Mina

Jeni te lutur te informoni ne kete teme sepse sivjet kishte kritere te vecanta.

----------


## [xeni]

Me aq sa di: 

Aplikimi mund te behet online nga faqja http://www.dvlottery.state.gov/ e cila do aktivizohet me 5 Nentor 2004. Kjo faqe do jete e hapur deri me 7 Janar 2005.
Kushtet qe nje aplikues duhet te plotesoje:

1)	Te jete shtetas i nje prej vendeve  te cilet pranohen. (Shqiperia eshte, kshu qe ska problem.)

2)Aplikuesi duhet te kete kryer 12 vjet shkolle ose ekuivalenten. Nese nuk plotesohet ky kusht, duhet te kete kryer 2 vjet pune te kualifikuar ne nje prej profesioneve te cilet ata kane dhene ne nje liste e cila mund te gjendet. (nese kjo ehste problemi, listen mund ta gjejme)



une nuk di se ka ndonje kriter te veçante tjeter per kete vit...

----------


## Mina

une nuk di se ka ndonje kriter te veçante tjeter per kete vit...
**********************************
Pastertia e fotove, madhesia etj. Nese e gjej artikullin i cili fliste per kete aplikim do t'i postoj sepse shume terma ishin teknike dhe nuk i merrja vesh.

----------


## [xeni]

*Artikulli ne fjale eshte ky me duket:*

_Ketu flitet me aq shume detaje, as vete nuk i marr vesh ca gjera, por nese na tregon konkretisht se çfare s'kupton mbase mund te ndihmoj/me. _  

Instructions for Submitting a Digital Photo (Image) 

The image file must adhere to the following compositional specifications and technical specifications and can be produced in one of the following ways: 

Taking a new digital image. 
Using a digital scanner to scan a submitted photograph. 
Compositional Specifications: The submitted digital image must conform to the following compositional specifications or the entry will be disqualified. 

Head Position 
Person being photographed must directly face the camera. 
Head of the person should not be tilted up, down, or to the side. 
Head of the person should cover about 50% of the area of the photo. 

Background 
Person being photographed should be in front of a neutral, light-colored background. 
Dark or patterned backgrounds are not acceptable. 

Focus 
Photo must be in focus. 

Decorative Items 
Photos in which the person being photographed is wearing sunglasses or other items that detract from the face will not be accepted. 

Head Coverings and Hats 
Photos of applicants wearing head coverings or hats are only acceptable due to religious beliefs, and even then, may not obscure any portion of the face of the applicant. 

Photos of applicants with tribal or other headgear not specifically religious in nature will not be accepted. 

Photos of military, airline, or other personnel wearing hats will not be accepted. 
Technical Specifications: The submitted digital photograph must conform to the following specifications or the system will automatically reject the EDV Entry Form and notify the sender. 

Taking a New Digital Image. If a new digital image is taken, it must meet the following specifications: 
Image File Format: 
 The image must be in the Joint Photographic Experts Group (JPEG) format. 

Image File Size: 
 The maximum image file size will be sixty-two thousand five hundred (62,500) bytes. 

Image Resolution: 
 320 pixels high by 240 pixels wide. 

Image Color Depth: 
 24-bit color or 8-bit color or 8-bit grayscale. [Note: Monochrome images (2-bit color depth) will not be accepted.] 


Scanning a Submitted Photograph. Before a photographic print is scanned, it must meet the following specifications: 
Print Size: 
 2 inches by 2 inches (50mm x 50mm) square. 

Print Color: 
 The image must be either in color or grayscale. 


The photographic print must also meet the Compositional Specifications. If the photographic print meets the Print Size, Print Color, and Compositional Specifications, scan the print using the following scanner specifications. 

Scanner Resolution: 
 Scanned at a resolution of 150 dots per inch (dpi). 

Image File Format: 
 The image must be in the Joint Photographic Experts Group (JPEG) format. 

Image File Size: 
 The maximum image file size will be sixty-two thousand five hundred (62,500) bytes. 

Image Resolution: 
 300 by 300 pixels. 

Image Color Depth: 
 24-bit color or 8-bit color or 8-bit grayscale. [Note: Monochrome images (2-bit color depth) will not be accepted.]

----------


## Mina

Jeni te lutur ta perktheni ne shqip.

----------


## R2T

Per ty Mina, po e mar mundimin :buzeqeshje: 

*Udhezimet per te derguar nje Fotografi dixhitale (Imazh)* 

Dosja (fotografia) duhet ti permbahet kushteve kompozuese dhe kushteve teknike te meposhtme dhe mund te prodhohet (nxiret/dergohet) ne nje nga menyrat e meposhtme: 

-Nxir nje fotografi te re dixhitale 
-Perdor nje scaner per te skanuar nje fotografi te derguar. 
_
Kushtet kompozuese (kushtet e nxjerjes) :_ Fotografia e derguar duhet ti permbahet ketyre kushteve kompozuese, perndryshe kerkesa skualifikohet. 

Pozicioni i kokes
Personi qe fotografohet duhet te jete direkt perballe kameres.
Koka e personit nuk duhet te jete e ngritur larte, ulur poshte apo kthyer anash. 
Koka e personit duhet te zerë afersisht 50% te fotografise. 

 Sfondi 
Personi qe fotografohet dohet te jete ne nje sfond me ngjyre neutrale, te hapur. (p.sh e bardhe, e verdhe)
Sfonded e erreta jane te papranueshme.

Fokusi
Fotoja duhet te jete ne fokus (qender)

 Sendet dekorative
Fotografite ku personi i fotografuari mban syze dielli ose sende te tjera qe fshehin (terheqin vemendjen) fytyren nuk do pranohen. 

 Mbulesat e kokes dhe kapelet 
Fotot e aplikanteve qe kane mbulesa koke ose kapele pranohen vetem ne rastet e besimit fetar, por dhe atehere nuk mund te fshehin asnje pjese se fytyres se aplikantit. (me nje fjale mos dil me ferexhe)
Fotografite me mbulesa tribush apo mbulesa te tjera koke nuk do pranohen. 
Fotografite me kapele ushtarake, piloti, apo cdo lloj tjeter personeli nuk do pranohen. 

_Specifikimet teknike_ Fotografia e derguar duhet ti permbahet ketyre kushteve teknike, perndryshe kerkesa do skualifikohet automatikisht nga sistemi EDV dhe do informohet aplikanti. 

nxjerja e fotografise dixhitale: Nese nxirni nje fotografi te re dixhitale, duhet ti permbaheni ketyre kushteve:

 Formati i fotografise:
Fotoja duhet te jete ne formatin Joint Photographic Experts Group (JPEG). 

madhesia e fotos: 
 maksimumi i madhesise se fotos eshte gjashtedhjete e dy mije e peseqind (62,500) bytes. 

Resolucioni i fotos: 
 320 pixels i gjate me 240 pixels i gjere. 

 Thellesia e ngjyrave te fotos 
 24-bit me ngjyra ose 8-bit me ngjyra ose 8-bit bardhezi [ViniRe: Fotot njengjyreshe (2-bit color depth) nuk pranohen] 



Pjesen tjeter me vone......

----------


## Pink^ Pearl

Aman ce doni ju llotarine Amerikane rrini  ore larg luftes lol

----------


## Mina

Per ty Mina, po e mar mundimin
***********************
Te falenderoj!

----------


## PINK

per llotarine e ketij viti .. mund te perdoresh te njejtat foto qe perdore vitin qe kaloi ???

----------


## Lefter

E ata qe jane banore te Kosoves dhe me pasaporte te UNMIK-ut me cfare nenshtetesie do te paraqiten,a e din dikush te me pergjigjet?

----------


## StormAngel

Marre nga faqja e pare e Albasoul-

Llotaria e Vizave Amerikane, paraqiten 6,3 milione aplikime
Postuar nga: Albo  


 Departamenti i Shtetit njoftoi se ka marre mbi 6,3 milione formulare per Llotarine e Vizave Amerikane DV-2006, perfshire aplikantet nga Shqiperia. Nis perzgjedhja rastesore, ndersa fituesit do te njoftohen vetem nepermjet postes prej majit deri ne korrik 2005. Paralajmerimet e Uashingtonit per mashtrimet e mundshme dhe eleminimi i 36.500 aplikimeve 

Elton METAJ 

Mbi 6,3 milione aplikime nga e gjithe bota per Llotarine e Vizave Amerikane te vitit 2006 jane paraqitur gjate dy muajve te percaktuar si kohe regjistrimin. Departamenti Amerikan i Shtetit njoftoi se nga 5 nentori 2004 deri me 7 janar 2005, ishin plotesuar ne menyre elektronike mbi 6,3 milione formulare, perfshire edhe aplikantet nga Shqiperia. 

Programi i vizave amerikane, qe synon te beje me te larmishem diversitetin racial dhe etnik ne Shtetet e Bashkuara, ofron viza qendrimi te perhershme per qytetaret qe vijne nga vendet me nje nivel te ulet imigracioni drejt Shteteve te Bashkuara. Departamenti i Shtetit te SHBA njoftoi gjithashtu se do te njoftoje fituesit midis muajve maj dhe korrik dhe do te leshoje 50 mije viza per qendrim te perhershem. 

Ne pergjigje te kerkesave te larta per regjistrim ne Llotarine Amerikane 2006, qe synon t'i dergoje fituesit gjate vitit te ardhshem ne SHBA, Departamenti i Shtetit ka trefishuar serverat e perdorur per te aplikuar nepermjet faqes se posacme ne internet. Per kete arsye, te gjithe aplikantet qe kane derguar formularet e tyre nepermjet internetit, si e vetmja rruge per te aplikuar, kane marre nje njoftim, qe permbante emrin, diten e lindjes dhe vendin e banimit, si dhe oren e daten e regjistrimit te aplikimit. 

Nder te tjera, per shkak te teknologjise se larte te perdorur per te shmangur mashtrimet, ne Llotarine e zhvilluar nga nentori 2004 deri ne janar 2005, jane konstatuar 31.334 aplikime te dyfishta, ndersa 5,221 formulare te falsifikuar jane eleminuar, nepermjet perdorimit te teknologjive qe bejne e fytyres se aplikantit. 

Gjithashtu, sipas njoftimit te Departamentit te Shtetit, jane konstatuar disa grupe ose individe qe kane synuar te mashtrojne me Llotarine e Vizave Amerikane. Per kete arsye, zyrtaret amerikane kane bere te qarte se fituesit do te njoftohen vetem prej Qendres Konsullore te Departamentit te Shtetit ne Kentaki dhe asnje organizate apo kompani tjeter nuk eshte e autorizuar per te njoftuar fituesit e fazes se pare te Llotarise Amerikane. Ndersa, numri i fituesve, i ndare sipas shteteve, pritet te njoftohen me vone gjate ketij viti, pasi te jete mbyllur procesi i perzgjedhjes rastesore. 

Shqiperia ka qene nder vendet me numrit me te larte te fituesve ne fazen e pare te Llotarise Amerikane. Gjate vitit te shkuar, nga Shqiperia u perzgjodhen 3.380 fitues, te cilet u paraqiten per pajisjen me vize ne zyren konsullore te Ambasades Amerikane ne Tirane. Ndersa, ne vitin 2004, 3.071 persona u perzgjodhen nga Shqiperia si fitues te fazes se pare se Llotarise Amerikane. 

Fituesit ne vite nga Shqiperia (faza e I) 

Viti Numri 

2005 3.380 

2004 3.071 

2003 1.898 

2002 2.331 

2001 4.255 

2000 6.401 

1999 4.482 

1998 4.233 

FAZA I 

Aplikantet fitues njoftohen ne maj-korrik 2005 

Aplikantet do te seleksionohen ne menyre rastesore nga kompjuteri midis te gjithe atyre qe jane kualifikuar, pra kane plotesuar ne rregull formularet. Ata qe jane seleksionuar ne perzgjedhjen e pare do te njoftohen vetem nepermjet postes nga maji deri ne korrik 2005 dhe do t'u dergohen instruksione te metejshme. Ndersa personat qe nuk kane fituar nga llotaria nuk do te marrin asnje lajmerim. Ambasadat dhe konsullatat amerikane nuk do te shperndajne ndonje liste te aplikanteve qe kane rezultuar te suksesshem. Bashkeshortet dhe femijet e pamartuar nen 21 vjec, te atyre aplikanteve qe kane fituar, mund te kerkojne pajisjen me vize per te shoqeruar ose ndjekur aplikantin kryesor. Vizat DV-2006 do te leshohen midis 1 tetorit 2005 dhe 30 shtatorit 2006. Per aplikantet fitues, Qendra Konsullore ne Kentaki do te dergoje letrat e takimit kater deri ne gjashte jave perpara intervistes se percaktuar ne Konsullaten e SHBA. 

Ne menyre qe te pajisen me vize amerikane, aplikantet e perzgjedhur ne fazen e pare duhet te plotesojne te gjitha kerkesat e parashikuara nga ligjet e Shteteve te Bashkuara. Procedurat e aplikimit dhe leshimi i vizes se llotarise per aplikantet e suksesshem dhe familjaret e tyre duhet te perfundojne perpara mesnates se 30 shtatorit 2006. Ne asnje lloj rrethane vizat e qendrimit te perhershem ne SHBA nuk mund te miratohen apo leshohen pas kesaj date. 

MASHTRIMET 

Departamenti: Njoftimi vetem nga Qendra ne Kentaki 

Departamenti Amerikan i Shtetit njoftoi jane konstatuar disa grupe ose individe qe kane synuar te mashtrojne me Llotarine e Vizave Amerikane. Per kete arsye, Departamenti ka bere te qarte se fituesit do te njoftohen vetem prej Qendres Konsullore te Departamentit te Shtetit ne Kentaki dhe "asnje organizate apo kompani tjeter nuk eshte e autorizuar per te njoftuar fituesit e fazes se pare te Llotarise Amerikane". Gjithashtu, Depar 

tamenti i Shtetit ka percaktuar se asnje pagese nuk kerkohet per te hyre ne programin vjetor te Llotarise Amerikane. "Cdo ndermjetes ose persona te tjere, te cilet ofrojne asistence per te pergatitur formularet e aplikimit, e bejne kete pa autorizimin ose miratimin e qeverise amerikane. Perdorimi i cdo ndermjetesi te jashtem ose asistenti per te pergatitur formularin e kerkuar nga Llotaria e Vizave eshte plotesisht ne deshiren e aplikantit", thuhet ne kriteret e Llotarise. Ne sqarimet e Departamentit te Shtetit ne Uashington, thuhet se nje formular i rregullt i plotesuar elektronikisht nga vete aplikanti, ka te njejtin shans per t'u seleksionuar nga kompjuteri ne Qendren Konsullore ne Kentaki, ne krahasim me nje formular te derguar ne menyre elektronike nepermjet pageses se nje ndermjetesi, i cili ploteson te dhenat per aplikantin. Cdo formular i marre gjate periudhes dymujore te regjistrimit te llotarise do te kete te njejtin shans ne zgjedhjen rastesore qe do te behet.

----------


## shkodrane82

Dini gje kur dalin pergjigjet e lotarise se simjetshme..?/

----------


## StormAngel

> Dini gje kur dalin pergjigjet e lotarise se simjetshme..?/


Lona,
Me siguri qe keto ditet ne vijim do kete pergjigje tek gazeta Shekulli
Pra kete jave,lexo gazeten online ne www.shekulli.com.al me siguri qe do gjesh pergjigjen.Ose do sjell une informacion nesa rastis ne te. =)

P.S- Ti ne USA je,cfare te duhet ky lloj informacioni?  :kryqezohen:

----------


## shkodrane82

Gazeten Shekulli e lexoj cdo dite mer une.. :perqeshje: 

Gjysma e fisit Stormo e kane hedhe lloton me ardhe, me shume me djeg
ajo e prinderve te mi.... :perqeshje:

----------


## ledio

Stormo po i gjete emrat postoji edhe ketu.

----------


## Kallashi

Hej kur dalin pergjigjet e ketij vitit mer ? Ka ndonje faqe ne internet qe jep  emrat (kur te dalin)?

----------


## ledio

Une degjova sikur nuk do ti nxjerrin emrat ne Internet apo ndonje gazete.

----------


## maratonomak

ne cfare organi perkates duhet te paraqitesh per proceduren e llotarise ?
ku bahet mbushja e formularit?
a dergohen te dhenat me fax te ambasada amerikane ne tirane[nese kjo eshte organi perkates] apo duhet te jesh vete i pranishem?
si behet aplikimi nepermjet internetit?
ku [ ne cfarew adrese dhe kur?

----------


## ledio

http://www.dvlottery.state.gov/ 

Kjo eshte faqja ku behen aplikimet ''online'', por qe 5 Nentor 2004 deri ne 7 Janar 2005. Keshtu qe prit deri me nentorin tjeter.

----------


## sindorella

mua me ka ardhur pergjigj. e pare e llotarise a ka ndonje problem nese formularet jane shkruajtur me shkrim dore dhe jo shtypi

----------

